# Printing film positives with Corel Draw



## buckcreek (Aug 13, 2007)

I need to screen print some shirts using spot colors. I am a photoshop user and I don't know a lot about Corel Draw but I used it for the artwork.
Now I need to print my film positives for each color and I have no idea how to do that. In photoshop I would put each color on separate layer but I don't know if Corel even has layers. Also does all the artwork need to be black?
Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## red514 (Jul 21, 2009)

Haven't used Coreldraw since CD6 but i believe there is now layers in corel draw. back in version 6 i believe i used 'pages' to do the color seps.

You can always export to Photoshop and do the spot color sep in there if you're more comfortable using that application. Export at full size, no less than 300dpi, no antialiasing. you'll have clean lines for silk screening.


----------



## PositiveDave (Dec 1, 2008)

On the print dialogue box, simply tick the separations box.


----------



## scottyjr (Sep 12, 2009)

Manual separation of colors onto different layers or pages is unnecessary in Corel Draw. Separations are automatically done and, as someone else has posted, can be enabled through the separations tab in the Print dialog. - Scotty


----------



## buckcreek (Aug 13, 2007)

So when I get the artwork finished and in the colors I want then I just go to print and choose separations and it will print out each film? That sounds great. I also want each color to print solid, no halftones. I had a problem with that before when I was using Illustrator which I don't know well at all. How can I make sure that won't happen?

Thank you all for answering my question. I'm trying to learn Corel and so far it seems to be a great program. I can't believe all the things you can do with it.


----------



## scottyjr (Sep 12, 2009)

Yes, it is that simple. You will not be able to print halftones without a postscipt printer or a RIP (actually you can but it requires jumping through some hoops in PhotoPaint or Photoshop). If you do have halftones in you artwork then what might happen is that they would not print out completely black on the positive; not sure what would happen there. Just make sure your design uses only spot (Pantone) colors and that those colors a re at a full 100% (the default) tint.

You will have to do some internet digging, manual reading, and experimenting to find out what printer settings will give you the densest positives. A very black, opaque or very near opaque, layer of ink is essential in having success in exposing and washing out a screen. Using a poor positive will result in iffy emulsion locking and then you will have areas that will wash out when you don't want them to. With a good positive and good exposure setup it's black and white; the emulsion that was exposed to UV light will lock onto the screen and will not washout. The areas that had the UV light blocked by the ink on the positive will.

- Scotty


----------



## buckcreek (Aug 13, 2007)

Thanks Scott,
I do have a printer set up to print film positives and I use Accurip. My problem on the last project I did was I couldn't get the films to print without halftones. I'm going to work on it this week and see what happens with Corel. I was using Illustrator before.
Thanks again.
Joan


----------



## jsf (Aug 4, 2009)

buckcreek said:


> I need to screen print some shirts using spot colors. I am a photoshop user and I don't know a lot about Corel Draw but I used it for the artwork.
> Now I need to print my film positives for each color and I have no idea how to do that. In photoshop I would put each color on separate layer but I don't know if Corel even has layers. Also does all the artwork need to be black?
> Any help would be appreciated.


I you're having a hard time with Corel, just Export the file to .PSD without compressions "Compression Type: Uncompressed"

CorelD is a great program too, and I use them both (Corel + PS).


----------



## Madrod (Jun 27, 2007)

make sure when you design use spot colors and when you print it will seperate by only the spot colors.


----------



## Artistic Inks (Sep 21, 2009)

If you need help with Corel check out www.advancedartist.com he has a wealth of knowledge about designing and seperating using Corel X3 & X4. I have been using Corel since v3, I recently bought some of his tutorials and have learned ALOT. He also has alot of tutorials for free!


----------



## buckcreek (Aug 13, 2007)

Thanks, I will check it out.


----------



## robo029 (Jul 30, 2008)

in corel when u print seperates do they print in black and white


----------



## scottyjr (Sep 12, 2009)

Yes, separations print black. - Scotty


----------



## robo029 (Jul 30, 2008)

thanks what do i do to make the images as black as possible


----------



## scottyjr (Sep 12, 2009)

That's a function of your printer. You're gonna have to find out which settings will give the densest ink deposit. First, if available, select Transparency as the media to print on. Then look for settings that suggest a high ink volume such as Ink Volume and Maximum DPI. 

Keep in mind that both sides of the film are not meant to be printed on. The correct side will have a slightly tackier feeling to it when you drag a finger accross the surface. Also, a wet finger will tend to stick to the correct side. The separations should be printed backwards so that the ink will be in contact with the emulsion during exposure. If not done this way some light may sneak under the ink deposit due to the thickness of the film and may result in loss of detail and/or unclean edges of the image. If your printer does not automatically reverse the design when selecting Transparency as the media you'll have to find a way to do it within your printer's settings or, as a last resort, through the graphics program you are using. For all of this, your printer's manual would be a good first resource.

- Scotty


----------



## Dragonfly4 (Nov 17, 2009)

robo029 said:


> in corel when u print seperates do they print in black and white


New to the forum. I have been doing a lot of searching of threads on this forum and getting a lot of good information. I am new to screen printing and I am trying to learn how to separate spot colors with Corel. When I printed the separations, they did not print in black. they printed in the actual colors. How do you get them to print in black? Is it a setting you your printer properties?


----------



## scottyjr (Sep 12, 2009)

Please explain the steps you go through to print the positives. - Scotty


----------



## Rexx (Aug 13, 2009)

Dragonfly4 said:


> New to the forum. I have been doing a lot of searching of threads on this forum and getting a lot of good information. I am new to screen printing and I am trying to learn how to separate spot colors with Corel. When I printed the separations, they did not print in black. they printed in the actual colors. How do you get them to print in black? Is it a setting you your printer properties?


In the separation tab when you are printing make sure the "print colors" box is un checked. That's the only thing i can think of.


----------



## ClayB CD Trainer (Jun 27, 2018)

I know this is an older post. I just wanted to notate that these steps are much easier in the newer versions. Though I do not always recommend a Corel upgrade, in some cases it is certainly worth the cost. Also, there are easy shortcuts found in plug-ins (not just my company's software (others too)) that can help big time.


----------

